# Zendikar Lands; Planechase



## Eridanis (Aug 11, 2009)

This week at the WotC Magic site, it looks like they're previewing lands from the new Expert set (are they still calling them that?) for this fall. I thought Alara's art was the best yet in a Magic set, but it just keep getting better. And if, like me, you're a fan of the Unglued/Unhinged land layout, you're in for a treat: lands in booster pack will almost fill the card!

Zendikar Islands : Daily MTG : Magic: The Gathering
Zendikar Plains : Daily MTG : Magic: The Gathering

And then you have Planechase, which makes "official" a format I always wanted to try, but never could: world enchantments that change the playing field. More amaaaazing art: Planechase Rules Revealed : Daily MTG : Magic: The Gathering


----------



## MerricB (Aug 12, 2009)

The new lands look very nice. 

I'm really looking forward to Planechase. Some of us "old-timers" are going to remember the days of Enchant Worlds fondly. 

Cheers!


----------

